# Carna x Vulcain



## Timothy Stacy

Finally got out out of the woods. What a beautiful place Rick has and field surrounded by the rolling hills of Pennsylvania. I have never been out that way and I was shocked at how nice that area is. Thanks to Rick and Sherry for their hospitality. My wife and daughter had a great time and we will definitely be back! That is the best Sport dog field I've seen!

Here is a link to the pedigree of the breeding 
http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-detai...4/Graubaer%27s

Didn't realize people can't post on a litter announcement. Kind of silly!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Sweet!!! 

I wish.

Too bad I can't collect em all:grin:


----------



## Guest

Did you see Rick's duck?

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Lot's of duck LOL.

Jennifer, supplies are limited!


----------



## Candy Eggert

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lot's of duck LOL.
> 
> Jennifer, supplies are limited!


Hi Tim,

Both dogs have great pedigrees to their own credit. Vulcain speaks for himself ;-) Based on the pedigree you posted the link for this looks like a outcross breeding. What are you hoping/expecting to get? Are you planning on keeping a pup (or two or three)?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Both dogs have great pedigrees to their own credit. Vulcain speaks for himself ;-) Based on the pedigree you posted the link for this looks like a outcross breeding. What are you hoping/expecting to get? Are you planning on keeping a pup (or two or three)?


I'm expecting 1/2 Carna 1/2 Vulcain, LOL
Social dogs and very self confident but who knows. Judging from the pups I seen from Vulcain there is a good chance that will work. Carna is social and a little wound up tight so I'm hoping both there drives come through. Definitely don't want fear biters. Carna brings a lot of speed while Vulcain has nice size to compliment her. Fingers are crossed.
You need one Candy? supplies are limited.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Oh my wife's brother is keeping a female. I got my hands full with Vitor 40 pounds at 4 months old. I'm getting a male off Carna's mom bred to Dick's malinois Duval at the same time as my pups so....


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Both dogs have great pedigrees to their own credit. Vulcain speaks for himself ;-) Based on the pedigree you posted the link for this looks like a outcross breeding. What are you hoping/expecting to get? Are you planning on keeping a pup (or two or three)?


[FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]Our dream is to create a line of Malinois that are equally at home in the show ring, the obedience ring, in the duck blind, or just hanging out on the couch watching TV with you. Above all else our breeding program focuses on developing a Malinois that displays the calm and happy disposition that is the hallmark of our breed and makes it a wonderful choice for active families[/FONT]
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Guest

That's the best breeding philosophy I've heard in years.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm expecting 1/2 Carna 1/2 Vulcain, LOL
> Social dogs and very self confident but who knows. Judging from the pups I seen from Vulcain there is a good chance that will work. Carna is social and a little wound up tight so I'm hoping both there drives come through. Definitely don't want fear biters. Carna brings a lot of speed while Vulcain has nice size to compliment her. Fingers are crossed.
> You need one Candy? supplies are limited.


Smart Azz :razz:

I've not seen Vulcain's pups in person but really liked what I've seen on video so far. Social and confident are 2 things I like to see in pups and adults. Especially if you want a varied market for the pups. You know those calls from the average buyer who is screaming cause their pup is hanging off the curtains, comtemplating the ceiling fan and doing 360's around the couch :-o 

I have Carna 10 fold in her nephew [-( He's such a nice little "pet dog"...NOT :-#

"Supplies are limited"....order in the next ten minutes and we'll double your order :razz: LMAO


----------



## Anna Kasho

Timothy Stacy said:


> [FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]Our dream is to create a line of Malinois that are equally at home in the show ring, the obedience ring, in the duck blind, or just hanging out on the couch watching TV with you. Above all else our breeding program focuses on developing a Malinois that displays the calm and happy disposition that is the hallmark of our breed and makes it a wonderful choice for active families[/FONT]
> :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


Oh! In that case, I'll take two. I hope I didn't miss the 10 minute 2 for 1 special?? Make sure they are plush and fluffy enough to double as couch pillows, and nice rich red color, to go with the rest of the decor. Nothing uglier than a dog that doesn't match the wallpaper...  :lol:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

hope the breeding worked out.....I'm looking forward to see the little ones and follow how they are doing...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Obviously you must keep one of these pups back, raise the little hellion, and then sell it to a certain person's department when they finally decide to add another dog.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Timothy Stacy said:


> Finally got out out of the woods. What a beautiful place Rick has and field surrounded by the rolling hills of Pennsylvania. I have never been out that way and I was shocked at how nice that area is. Thanks to Rick and Sherry for their hospitality. My wife and daughter had a great time and we will definitely be back! That is the best Sport dog field I've seen!
> 
> Here is a link to the pedigree of the breeding
> http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-detai...4/Graubaer%27s
> 
> Didn't realize people can't post on a litter announcement. Kind of silly!


You and your family are welcome here any time for as long as you want, in fact when your friends arrive from Holland, bring them with you and we will do some hunting. I'm seriously considering selling you the 5 acres across the stream you were asking about, you'll just have to convince your wife. 
Thanks for catching Bako, he misses you, and he asked about your leg!


----------



## Richard Rutt

Steven Lepic said:


> Did you see Rick's duck?
> 
> It was pretty awesome.


Steve, 
you seem to have a very unhealthy attraction to my duck! I'm telling you now, to back the **** off, he's mine. I do have 7 new ducks that you can pick from the next time you're here, and there is one really cute one in there.


----------



## Guest

You can't defend that whole property all by yourself.

That duck is as good as mine whenever I want. I'm tactical. Turns out, though...I just don't want him. [-(


----------



## Guest

Anyway...I think I'll mention some specifics about Carna, since I'm the one who's scarred up from her.

Really, really, high threshold for defensive behaviors. In fact, one time as a wee puppy (more easily measured in weeks, instead of months), Tim lost control of her and she went and attacked the soccer ball in the middle of someone's game. One of the adult players came storming over yelling and waving his fist over her, while there she was all alone with some stranger genuinly pissed and trying to scatter her. She just briefly lit up on him and went back to the ball unperturbed. :-D

Tim has previously instructed me to get her a more focused on me, during...whatever it is we were doing (Schutzhund oriented at the time), and it just wasn't working. I did not challenge or impress her. "Oh? You still here? Well, put on the sleeve, asshole!" That was my impression, at least.

Very pushy and disrespectful. An off leash walk is difficult if I'm carrying something she wants in my pocket. Kinda hounds me, and tries to drive her snout into my my pouches and crevasses without the least bit of respect.

ABsoloutely perfect around puppies. She's the machine which can wear them out for you, while being totally trustworthy and safe.

She worked through teething as if she... weren't.

Doing sleeve stuff with her can be...kind of stressful. The degree of speed and center-mass targeting (truly, truly, truly center) can be tricky to safely deal with. It's reall hard to create an angle for youself, cuz she has laser targeting to the damn solar plexus. I've just given up and let myself fall straight on my back a couple times just to spare her neck.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Sounds familiar


----------



## Toran Scott

Tim, glad to see you got the breeding done, good dog to good dog will hopefully produce good dogs... I think this is a very exciting litter, will be interesting to see what actually drops... could be scary  .
I'll try to hit you up before I leave the country for a few weeks. Catch you later.
Toran


----------



## Wade Morrell

this is for sure a nice female. I dont know her as well as Steven but I did get to work her when Tim came down to Columbus last April. Super fast on the entry with really nice grips and social with people. Here are a few shots of her working with me and Toran Scott. Man I wish I had space at my house...


----------



## Richard Rutt

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Both dogs have great pedigrees to their own credit. Vulcain speaks for himself ;-) Based on the pedigree you posted the link for this looks like a outcross breeding. What are you hoping/expecting to get? Are you planning on keeping a pup (or two or three)?


The qualities of both of these dogs should match up VERY nice, and similar combination's to this have already produced good results. While this looks like a total out-cross, if you go back a little on Carna's ped. through the Joefarm side you'll see that Queenlisa is all Boscaille the same as Vulcain's mother Scottie. This should produce a very good working litter for Tim, and I'd like to see him keep a male and work him.

If you like the Boscaille lines, and want it a little tighter, here is a breeding, I'm planning for this October;
http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/6875/du-Chemin-aux-Legendes

here is the amount of line breeding;

[FONT=&quot] DOG/ SIRE/ DAM
Laika du Boscaille/[/FONT] 4 / 3
[FONT=&quot]Kim du Boscaille[/FONT] / 4,4 / 3
[FONT=&quot]Barba du Boscaille[/FONT]/ 5 / 4
[FONT=&quot]Leiv NVBK 11725[/FONT] / 5 / 4
[FONT=&quot]Flamme du Boscaille[/FONT]/ 5,5 / 4
 [FONT=&quot]Gabon du Boscaille[/FONT] / 5,5 / 4





​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Richard Rutt

Steven Lepic said:


> You can't defend that whole property all by yourself.
> 
> That duck is as good as mine whenever I want. I'm tactical. Turns out, though...I just don't want him.[-(


 
You can't defend that whole property all by yourself.

Actually, I think I can, as I am prepared for you and other Infidels.
 
That duck is as good as mine whenever I want. 

We will see, whenever you are ready, grasshopper.

I'm tactical. 

While you may be tactical, I have a unique set of skills.

Turns out, though...I just don't want him.

Your words say one thing, but your actions speak differently, we have seen the way you covet that duck.


----------



## Guest

Contrary to what the commercials might imply, Centrum Silver is not going to give you _that much_ of an edge.

I'll take my chances.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Steven Lepic;204499 I've just given up and let myself fall straight on my back a couple times just to spare her neck..[/QUOTE said:


> If That's what you call being tactical =D>, I won't even need the Centrum Silver


----------



## Guest

Listen, I have no allusions about the risk. You do have home field advantage...but you're leaving this theoretical confrontation with no less than a hip relacement. You will pay dearly to defend the motherland.


----------



## Richard Rutt

But defend it I will! 

Look, I don't want to fight, and you don't want to die. 

So Just get your own duck!


----------



## Candy Eggert

Richard Rutt said:


> The qualities of both of these dogs should match up VERY nice, and similar combination's to this have already produced good results. While this looks like a total out-cross, if you go back a little on Carna's ped. through the Joefarm side you'll see that Queenlisa is all Boscaille the same as Vulcain's mother Scottie. This should produce a very good working litter for Tim, and I'd like to see him keep a male and work him.
> 
> If you like the Boscaille lines, and want it a little tighter, here is a breeding, I'm planning for this October;
> http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/6875/du-Chemin-aux-Legendes
> 
> here is the amount of line breeding;
> 
> [FONT=&quot]DOG/ SIRE/ DAM[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Laika du Boscaille/[/FONT] 4 / 3
> [FONT=&quot]Kim du Boscaille[/FONT] / 4,4 / 3
> [FONT=&quot]Barba du Boscaille[/FONT]/ 5 / 4
> [FONT=&quot]Leiv NVBK 11725[/FONT] / 5 / 4
> [FONT=&quot]Flamme du Boscaille[/FONT]/ 5,5 / 4
> [FONT=&quot]Gabon du Boscaille[/FONT] / 5,5 / 4


Hi Rick,

Based on the workingdog.eu pedigree it shows no common dogs for 5 generations for the Carna/Vulcain litter. So it does help to know the dogs further behind the dogs  Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

I'm hoping it will be a great litter for Tim and that he will find a very nice male to keep/work.

That Boscaille litter should be smoking 

Now what about THAT duck?!? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Steve you guys are both handy with the steel if you know what I mean so it would be a interesting show down. Steve I see you posted 4 post down on this forum that you are taking Megamen. 
www.realjock.com/gayforums/508109 . The true advantage will be known when we find out what cooking oil you use!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Wade Morrell said:


> this is for sure a nice female. I dont know her as well as Steven but I did get to work her when Tim came down to Columbus last April. Super fast on the entry with really nice grips and social with people. Here are a few shots of her working with me and Toran Scott. Man I wish I had space at my house...


Those pics are really nice Wade! We will have to do that again!
Steve that was really a good description of Carna!
Rick, thanks for the breeding and putting a muzzle on Carna =D> . Although I think Vulcain likes em feisty.
As for your Bakko, my leg is still yellow purple and green. What a bite on that dog!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

QUOTE: If you like the Boscaille lines, and want it a little tighter, here is a breeding, I'm planning for this October;
http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-detai...n-aux-Legendes

here is the amount of line breeding;

DOG/ SIRE/ DAM
Laika du Boscaille/ 4 / 3
Kim du Boscaille / 4,4 / 3
Barba du Boscaille/ 5 / 4
Leiv NVBK 11725 / 5 / 4
Flamme du Boscaille/ 5,5 / 4
Gabon du Boscaille / 5,5 / 4

I am all about this breeding. Love that Vulcain, his pups are real nice.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Carna is pregnant so if anyone is interested please let me know through PM's. We do not discriminate people based on race, gender, or sexual preference when purchasing a pup, so don't be shy!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

*mod note*

Jeff/ Tim: your post are deleted, had nothing to do with the topic. A joke is fine, 8 post only sex oriented remarks/jokes is to much, they invented PM's for that kind of fun conversations ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I apologize. My comments were unbecoming of a senior forum member. In the future I will do my best to stay on topic, so as not to make the jobs of the moderators more difficult than it already is. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone by my hurtful disregard. I hope everyone accepts my sincere apology if they were offended.


----------



## Guest

Timothy Stacy said:


> I apologize. My comments were unbecoming of a senior forum member. In the future I will do my best to stay on topic, so as not to make the jobs of the moderators more difficult than it already is. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone by my hurtful disregard. I hope everyone accepts my sincere apology if they were offended.


 
Serioulsy??? LOL

I know your typing this and shaking your head.....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

tim, don't push it. 

I am visiting the board for the first time today and I see I missed a lot....And it ain't fun.

Personally, I am more and more thinking of quiting as a mod and (maybe temporarly) participant of this board. To many people only want to stir everyting and everyone up, really get tired of this. I don't want to act as a police officer and I do want a great time reading here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> tim, don't push it.
> 
> I am visiting the board for the first time today and I see I missed a lot....And it ain't fun.
> 
> Personally, I am more and more thinking of quiting as a mod and (maybe temporarly) participant of this board. To many people only want to stir everyting and everyone up, really get tired of this. I don't want to act as a police officer and I do want a great time reading here.


_
"people only want to stir everyting and everyone up, really get tired of this."_

Me too, Selena. It's tedious and it's boring. ](*,)


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I'm serious! "In my neighborhood if you`re too aggressive, you intimidate someone, they kill you. Or if you decide to be emotional and you start crying, you`re a victim. You know, the kid in the schoolyard that doesn`t want to fight always leaves with a black eye." 50 cent. That was my tinking! I will do better next time!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Seriously though, having seen Rick's awesome dogs this weekend (not Vulcan though), and I'll bet your female is super nice too. I know that you have good reason to expect an outstanding litter, did you have any specific breeding goals in mind, or was the whole litter just the cover for a hardcore mission to recon the duck?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The mods just had a bad day that day, and took it out on the easiest thread.

You are right about the pups though, they are gonna be real nice.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margret thanks for the kind words as we are hoping these pups will be as nice as either one of the parents. I'm really e pecting confident dogs. Carna is really energized with a super nice bite and tons of prey drive. Wish you got to see Vulcain this weekend, he is a one of a kind. When it's time to work he is 100 percent committed and when there is nothing going on you couldn't ask for a more confident dog. I really dislike dogs that bite people for no reason whether it be out of fear or whatever. I guess I'm getting at these 2 dogs are extremely stable but love and live to work. Bob S. Jimmy V And Wade seen Carna take on her first hefty stick barage without a pause and to me that speaks volume of her as many dogs didn't and wouldn't go through those nose ticklers hits like thatThey both bite good, driven, and bloodlines to back it all up. I agree with jeff and I really think this will be nice. Carna is getting BIG.


----------



## Joby Becker

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm serious! "In my neighborhood if you`re too aggressive, you intimidate someone, they kill you.


UMMMM...I grew up there...must have changed a LOT... good luck with the pups, hope all turns out great for ya..


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Joby Becker said:


> UMMMM...I grew up there...must have changed a LOT... good luck with the pups, hope all turns out great for ya..


Oh I forgot LOL. It was 50 cent that said that! You can come to work with me in South Chicago ;-) and I'm not talking Mt. Greenwood rather Englewood!


----------



## Joby Becker

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh I forgot LOL. It was 50 cent that said that! You can come to work with me in South Chicago ;-)


no thanks...been there done that...hyde park...63rd / woodlawn ,thought you were talking about Tinley Park...LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I edited my first post before you posted, but you know then. Tinley is still nice. We have to have a fake wallet with 20 bucks in it to save our credit cards and important shit that takes time to replace.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Thanks Tim. Sounds like a great breeding plan. of I'm hoping to see Vulcain at the decoy formation in Andover Ct. Good Luck with what sounds to be a super litter!


----------



## Carol Boche

Scratching my chin, deep in thought on this litter. A male would be really, really nice to have. 

You can always send me a couple to raise into little hellions for you and then take them back too....LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy

5 males 3 females are here!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

That may be a personal record for Vulcain for largest number of females.


----------



## Carol Boche

Timothy Stacy said:


> 5 males 3 females are here!



=D>=D>=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Kasho

Congrats! Now the fun begins... Any pics? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

36 hour delivery. Anyone EVER heard of that ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Very long process and she was very calm throughout, I was not!


----------



## Anna Kasho

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 36 hour delivery. Anyone EVER heard of that ??


Yup, I know one personally that went longer. But it was an english bulldog, and all but the first few pups were dead. She had 10 and 1/2 pups, and had to be spayed several days later. 5 were born live, 3 survived. She was a terrible mother, to boot.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Anna Kasho said:


> Yup, I know one personally that went longer. But it was an english bulldog, and all but the first few pups were dead. She had 10 and 1/2 pups, and had to be spayed several days later. 5 were born live, 3 survived. She was a terrible mother, to boot.


I'm very thankful Carna is good with them because if she was not........


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Carna takes a break for some kisses. Really nice and cool out today. Also some pics of the new 2 dog kennel.
http://www.usamalinois.com/c-litter.html


----------



## Anna Kasho

Timothy Stacy said:


> Carna takes a break for some kisses. Really nice and cool out today. Also some pics of the new 2 dog kennel.
> http://www.usamalinois.com/c-litter.html


The kennel is nice. Is the whelping room in that barn building, or are you keeping Carna and pups in your house? She looks great, and happy to spend time with the family 

Will you keep any of the pups?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Anna Kasho said:


> The kennel is nice. Is the whelping room in that barn building, or are you keeping Carna and pups in your house? She looks great, and happy to spend time with the family
> 
> Will you keep any of the pups?


Yes we are gonna keep 1 females and 1 male. My wives brother is keeping one female for us and he is excited about training his first dog. The dog houses have cow mats on top and are insulated. The cow mates are for Carna since she loves sleeping on top. The pups are in the house in the laundry room for now. Vitor is trying to ruin his dog house but Carna did too a couple years ago when I built them but isn't fun for her anymore I guess!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

They are going to be real purdy with all that dark pigment

Congratulations...kennels look nice too!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 36 hour delivery. Anyone EVER heard of that ??


Just glad I did not give her oxytocin as I was extremely tempted too, but she worked it out on her own.


----------



## Toran Scott

Congrats on the pups Tim, very excited for you. Talk to you later.
Toran


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What a *** talking about dog colors. C'mon Stacy, for ****s sake leave it be. You are killing me.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Huh ?????? Read it over Jeff and figure out who's talking about color. I understand the brain some times isn't as sharp when you age but....


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Now back to colors. Not sure if I know of any black malinois with pedigrees Anna.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Yeah, Jeff you need to lay off the smoking dope.
The conversation about colors is important, In these lines dogs with white feet will have a very distinct set of personality qualities, and the very dark ones, something completely different!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Timothy Stacy said:


> Now back to colors. Not sure if I know of any black malinois with pedigrees Anna.


there are some black FCI papered malinois in Holland, know at least from 1 being born in the kennel Arracks Home, don't know it myself, but a friend told me once....

@Richard, what about 1 white foot (just a little bit white in the middle at the back) and dark colored like this one


----------



## Candy Eggert

Richard Rutt said:


> The conversation about colors is important, In these lines dogs with white feet will have a very distinct set of personality qualities, and the very dark ones, something completely different!


Hi Rick,

I'd be interested in hearing the distinct differences that you've seen between the white feet and dark coated dogs with these lines :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The one with the white feet is not for old ladies.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The one with the white feet is not for old ladies.


Or old men either ;-)~


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Not going to argue too much about that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

It's ok to be old if your parts still work . I really like watching those old Dutch dudes handling dogs. And how how bout the old ones that take long knpv bites


----------



## Martine Loots

Timothy Stacy said:


> It's ok to be old if your parts still work . *I really like watching those old Dutch dudes handling dogs.* And how how bout the old ones that take long knpv bites



Last sunday I went to the Provincial Championship and the guy who ended second is 89yrs old...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Martine, I want you to come to the US and train for a couple of years. Don't tell ANYONE who you are, and just get a dog from here that is ok. See how it goes for you. No one here is going to put up with the old womens crap when they are 89 years old. 

Although I am pretty sure that a title can be bought at the nara store online. maybe I will do that at 89, and not bother training the dog.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Martine Loots said:


> Last sunday I went to the Provincial Championship and the guy who ended second is 89yrs old...


That's pretty inspiring! Talk about dedication.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

4 weeks old 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9bG9JUh1s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mN9enk3faY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9bG9JUh1s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohV93HlwUY


----------



## Wade Morrell

=D> :lol: 

I will be up in a few weeks to get him. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Wade Morrell said:


> =D> :lol:
> 
> I will be up in a few weeks to get him. Cant wait!!!



1 more and I'm done filming! Some good fights in this one!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VgFL6qbzog


----------



## Timothy Stacy

A video at 6 weeks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL4c_6AIx8


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Timothy Stacy said:


> A video at 6 weeks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL4c_6AIx8


Cute little firecrackers you have there!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

And Wade's pup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd_LBr9Gh4Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I think I should clobber him for doing this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8rIwTkJ9Tk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Wade Morrell

He looks GREAT!!!! Cant wait. see you Friday...\\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy

A female that's still available. She is 7 weeks old.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2T0E6QYh-g


----------

